

Ask HN: Idea of building a Pay per Click system - kingdm

Out of curiousity, how does this pay-per-click works? Any idea on how they built that kind of system?
======
mooism2
Which pay per click system? Who is "they"?

~~~
kingdm
Google Adwords perhaps?

